
The pros and cons of infrastructure-as-code - jhibbets
https://www.redhat.com/sysadmin/pros-and-cons-infrastructure-code
======
mooreds
I also would add that testing IaC is not something I see mentioned very often.

That said, I think the pros outweigh the cons.

~~~
mooreds
The biggest pro is that it gives you infrastructure change traceability.

